# My first Shrimp Nano - First Baby shrimplets!



## steveno (18 Oct 2013)

Hello all,
With my other current scape (‘my new half Iwagumi scape’ – should prob. rename thou!) taking shape, needed a new project,  it took quite a bit of persuading the misses but today my new nano tank arrived, hooray!

Dennerle 30l nano tank – Complete set (which complete with pretty much everything you need to start including substrate and filter etc..)






I can’t wait to get started but unfortunately tank arrive damaged  , small chip on back corner mainly superficial, but annoying nonetheless. I contacted retailer  ‘Charterhouse Aquatics’ and to their credit they offered me a replacement straight away and even allowed me to keep the damaged tank... even better 2 tanks for the price of one, now that’s service!





I am planning to set this tank up as a low tech shrimp only tank, this will be my first shrimp tank so have been following up all recent shrimp tank journals, and already been given some great advise, thanks Nathanial & Rolymo.

I visited the Green Machine the other day in anticipation, to pick up some hardscape and also have a look at some of Jame’s recent scapes.

I picked up a nice piece of redmoor root wood (currently being soaked) and some small pieces of Yamaya Stone, which I’m told shouldn’t  affect the chemist of the water. I also pick up a small bag of ADA Aqua soil (Amzonia) and small bag of ADA congo sand.

The Dennerle complete set actually come with two boxes of Deponitmx which I was going use under the aqua soil, as I would like to bank up the substrate quite high, can these two substrates be used together?

While first and foremost this tank will be to keep shrimp i would like the opportunity to try my hand at some techniques I never done before, so certainly will be a voyage of discovery for me. 

I’m planning a DSM, partly as I never tried this technique and would like to try and partly to allow a HC carpet to get a foothold. I know HC and low tech don’t necessary go hand in hand but have seen work in some low tech tank while trawling the internet, is there an alternative that looks similar and will carpet that would be more suitable in low tech?

Also do i still need to cycle tank after DSM, considering i using ADA soil?

 I also want to give the moss and yogurt technique a go with some coral moss which i current have in my main tank  and perhaps some Fissidens, a technique that George showcased on his amazing ‘TMC Signature’ scape, thou am not looking forward to the smell, lol.

I would also like to introduce some Cladophora which seem to be quite popular now, and looked fantastic in Mark’s equally amazing 'Convalescence' scape.  I also might introduce some ferns and some Limnobium laevigatum or Salvinia natans (both floating plants) which should help absorb some of the excess nutrients in the water and offer some shade which shrimp should appreciate. I shoub prob. introduce some stems plant initially as well, need to do some more research.

I would like to keep mainly mosses but should prob. plant some more leafy plants for shrimp, any suggestion for plants that would be suitable for low tech shrimp tank would be welcome.

I’ll be starting with some easy shrimp first such as Cherry shrimp, and will ensure water parameters are stable and before added any live stock. My ultimate goal is to be able to keep cardinal shrimp, these babies are marvellous, they apparently really hard to keep alive and have very particular water and heating requirements, and pretty expensive.

Thanks for taking the time to view, please don’t hesitate to offer you opinion and advise.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2013)

Hello mate,

Sounds like you've got it all sorted in your head! And it's all sounding good.
You will need to cycle tank once you fill it still for at least 4 weeks but more if you can.

Shame about tank being chipped, but like you say, you shouldn't have a problem filling it too! Just bang a bit of clear silicone over the chipped area on the inside as a failsafe.

LondonDragon aka Paulo keeps/has kept Cardinals with good results I believe, so he may be able to help out if you want to try them.

Good luck, 
Nathaniel


----------



## steveno (19 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Sounds like you've got it all sorted in your head! And it's all sounding good.
> You will need to cycle tank once you fill it still for at least 4 weeks but more if you can.
> ...


 
Thxs Nathaniel, guess i will have to wait a little longer before i add any shrimp then... will also be popping over to my local B&Q to pickup some clear silicone, better safe that sorry...


----------



## steveno (20 Oct 2013)

Hello All,
Quick update, here is a quick photo of my proposed scape  currently with no substrate other that the stockings filled with the gravel that came with the tank, this will allow me to mound the substrate up quite high without having to use a lot of  ADA aqua soil which quite expensive. I have put the gravel in some black stockings to prevent mixing.





Apologies for crappy photo take on my phone camera, really need to get a proper camera.

I planning on a section of sand to the front of scape, which i hope to use a feeding area for shrimp. Any thoughts on layout?

The wood is redmoor wood which I have used in my previous scapes in my larger tank, i’ll actually brought some wood from TGM to use in this scape but felt that this piece of redmoor work quite well. I had planned to boil wood but haven’t got a large enough pan so will be soaking wood in some Potassium Permanganate solution which will kill any rouge snail eggs that may have carried over.

As suggested the plan is to tried and attached moss (coral moss) using DSM which i hope will eventually complete cover wood, DSM should also allow HC I'm planting at the base of the stump to get a foothold. Once tank is flooded i plan the back of the tank to be heavy planted using aquatic ferns and may also use some anubias nana petite & perhaps some Hydrocotyle tripartita in the foreground, plant which hopefully are suitable for lowtech setup.

I am also planting using Cladophora which has been wrapped around smaller prices of slate wedge in gaps in the wood, but was wondering if this should be done after DSM, as not sure Cladophora will survive DSM, can anyone advise?

Regarding DSM, I have seen in a youtube video, somebody using a humidifier for DSM, the humidifier has been modded with a hose that ran directly into tank, and connected to a timer to come on for 3 minutes every 4 hours. The water in the humidifier was mixed with liquid fertilizer and ADA green gain. The guy seems to have gotten go results, has anyone tried this method?

Eitherway I just brought myself a cheap mini humidifier and will give this method a go, finger crossed.

As always, thanks for taking the time to view, please don’t hesitate to offer you opinion and advise.


----------



## RolyMo (21 Oct 2013)

Steveno
I used one of those cheap plastic large round basket things with 2 handles from B&Q to submerge the wood in boiling water. To force it down I rested something heavy on top. For me it was a spare plank of wood which lent against the wall. Every morning I would fill it up with boiling and hot water.


----------



## Lindy (21 Oct 2013)

Remember to use some substrate supports as shrimp will shift all of your substrate down hill. Also remember that your contrasting sandy area will also become covered by your other substrate as the shrimp move it all. Moss stones around the edge of the sandy area can help but won't stop it entirely.


----------



## steveno (21 Oct 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Steveno
> I used one of those cheap plastic large round basket things with 2 handles from B&Q to submerge the wood in boiling water. To force it down I rested something heavy on top. For me it was a spare plank of wood which lent against the wall. Every morning I would fill it up with boiling and hot water.


 
Thxs for the suggest Rolymo, wood is current in bucket of hot water with something holding it down nevertheless since i had some  Potassium Permanganate the wood had a bath earlier today best to air on the side of caution when snails are concerned



ldcgroomer said:


> Remember to use some substrate supports as shrimp will shift all of your substrate down hill. Also remember that your contrasting sandy area will also become covered by your other substrate as the shrimp move it all. Moss stones around the edge of the sandy area can help but won't stop it entirely.


 
Hello Idcgroomer, will do, i'm planning a that a full carpet of HC is established before introduce livestock given teh nightmare time i'm have on my main with the Amano's uprooting everything... hopefully this will provent to much mixing of substrate.


----------



## RolyMo (22 Oct 2013)

I swear I read on this forum recently that they were unsuccessful in growing HC in a low tech with no CO2. But I am no expert.


----------



## steveno (22 Oct 2013)

Good morning rolymo, did that person try dsm to let hc get a good foothold first? I read that the only way in lowtech... Thou as I am considering using cladaopharo (moss balls) wrap around bit of slate perharp I could creat a carpet using this only, i recently seen this done... this would have the added benefit of being also very low maintenance.


----------



## RolyMo (22 Oct 2013)

Steveno. It was Iain Sutherland who comments in this thread, a couple of posts after you comment, he mentions that he did not get HC growing even in DSM. Worth a chat to him a reckon.
I have the mandatory moss ball in mine, but not let it carpet at this point. Interesting cool look though.
R


----------



## steveno (22 Oct 2013)

Hello rolymo, I must have missed that post, will check. Nevertheless I think I talked myself into doing a moss ball carpet now... Thou still going to doing dsm for moss...

Can't wait to get started, but still waiting wood to sink. 

Thxs again...


----------



## Lindy (22 Oct 2013)

steveno said:


> , but still waiting wood to sink


Attach your wood to some rock or slate or you will be waiting a long time....


----------



## steveno (22 Oct 2013)

Frustrating day today, i finally set up tank, but in neglected to check everything that came with tank and only notice damage to tank, and have now found both the glass lid and lamp are smashed, so not need to contact Charterhouse again and hopefully as with the tank get replacements sent out!!!


----------



## steveno (27 Oct 2013)

Hello All,

Thought I would post a quick update, apologies for another crappy photo.





As you can see the all the hardscape is in position, wood has been tied down as suggested by Lindy, using some very fine fishing line, weight is buried into substrate.

Initially i had planed a carpet of HC but following Rolymo advise I have ditched this idea and created a carpet of Clado by ripped up a few moss balls and tying around small pieces of slate also using some fine fishing line, hopefully line become invisible as moss fills out.  I hoping the pebbles of Clado will eventually merged together to form one seamless carpet, thou tbh I kinda look the uneven look at the mo.

While I wait for plants and mosses to arrive I have filled tank to begin cycling process. Initially water was very cloud but after quite few water changes, water finally started to clear up, I have also added a 100g bag of purigen into filter, which I’m sure has contributed.

I have the following plants and mosses on order:

Hydrocotyle Tripartita SP
 Mini Pellia/
Fox moss / Fissidens SP

Mosses will be attached to wood via DSM using yogurt and water method. The Hydrocotyle Tripartita SP (Japan) will be planted both under trunk and also to the right side of trunk during the DSM process.  I will need to keep on top of the Hydrocotyle Tripartita as I know this plant can become quite invasive if left unchecked but as going with lowtech route hopefully should reduce speed of grow to something more manageable.

I had planned on planting some java ferns behind wood or some other  kind of aquatic fern which would also help hid filter, but I am aware that fern roots will rot if buried so should be attached to wood or stones, unfortunately  due to tank size not sure there is sufficient space at back of tank to install more hardscape. I like the idea of something tall and thin such as Eleocharis sp but am not sure if this would complement the wood or provide sufficient plant coverage for shrimp.

Any plant suggestion would be appreciated...

As always, thanks for taking the time to view, please don’t hesitate to offer you opinion and advise.


----------



## malawistu (28 Oct 2013)

Looking good 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolyMo (28 Oct 2013)

Like it.


----------



## steveno (30 Oct 2013)

Hello all,

Quick up date... I have now entered the second phase and started operation DSM... I have mixed water with alittle Greek yogurt and blended together with mosses, which has been liberally pasted on to wood. 

I planted Hydrocotyle Tripartita SP, into substrate, which wasn't easy... Given there aren't roots as such.

I will mist tank twice a day with a solution of water, with a little feats and Ada green gain, all I need to do is sit and hope it attaches... Fingers crossed


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2013)

You could tie some java fern mini to the top end of the wood? Also hygrophila pinnatifida can be kept compact by trimming and can be tied to wood or planted in substrate.


----------



## sanj (30 Oct 2013)

Looks pretty pleasant already, the only thing that i see that might not work out too well down the road is the split substrate... all too often the clay based stuff ends up getting into the sand area, although a physical division like perspex helps to some extent.


----------



## steveno (30 Oct 2013)

Thxs sanj... I look into insert some Perspex in between substrates, I had hoped that with the clado carpet that any mixing of substrate would be minimal, but I guess you can never be to careful. Actually  Lindy (idcgroomer) did mention suggest that shrimp tend to move substrate as they please, this was also part of of the reason I did a clado carpet.

Hello Lindy, I decided not to plant any have fern as think the Hydrocotyle Tripartita SP I planned should provide sufficient coverage alone, and if left abit can get some height. Thou I do want to keep abit more compact inthd front. I will also be putting some floating plants in once flooded.


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

Hello Lindy, further to my last post, although suggested that I was only going to plant Hydrocotyle Tripartita, I been doing some research as I never heard of java fern mini, and it seems perfect as I was concerned that typically java fern would end up being to large. Just only wish I could source some in the uk...as never sure about receiving plants from abroad.

Thanks again for your suggestions and advise.


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

The green machine sells it.


----------



## Lindy (31 Oct 2013)

It is listed as Microsorum mini/petite


----------



## steveno (31 Oct 2013)

, 





ldcgroomer said:


> It is listed as Microsorum mini/petite


 Thxs Lindy, I did just check and wasn't sure as its not list as mini java, having no experience with this plant do you think it would survive DSM or should I wait until I have flooded tank in a couple of weeks...

Thxs again


----------



## steveno (2 Nov 2013)

Hello all,

A bit of an update, as suggested my tank has now enter phase 2 - the DSM phase, hopefully my moss will attach. I only been doing DSM and have already notice a some growth from the Hydrocotyle Tripartita SP I planted. I have recently added another small piece of Redmoor wood at the back which I will attached some Mini Java Fern, which I have on order from Aqua Essentials. I also have on order some Amazon Frogbits, which will be added once it has been flooded.





 



The device you can see on the left on my tank is my mini humidifier, which will hopefully help mist my tank, the humidifier will be hooked up to a timer. Currently i have been misting manually but as i typical don’t get back home till late have notice the top section of the wood gets a little dry. I am hoping to automate the whole misting twice day process.

I have now started to research water additive etc, and will some helpfully advise from a few people on this forum (thanks everybody ) I am planned or have already purchased the following:

TSD meter, this unit also can calculate water Hardness (which was purchase from ebay very cheaply)
Azoo Max bio balls (also from ebay)
These balls apparently contains selected beneficial bacteria and enzymes, which effectively breaking down ammonia, nitrite and nitrate in the substrate and water. Which i though would be good given as this is a newly setup tank. Also these balls slowly breaks down for the build-up of stable and long- lasting bio bacteria colony in the gravel bed. A packet contain 10 balls, each ball will treat 50-100 litres of water so should last quite a while on my little setup.

Mosura mineral plus Ultra
Mosura BT9
I am aware the Mosura product aren’t cheap, but read some good reviews, I really want to ensure as the best conditions as possible for my shrimps, and assume using all the same brand may assist this.

Söchting Oxydator mini
I read the benefit of keeping a shrimp tank well oxygenated and read some good reviews, also given that my tank is only a 30L nano I’ll like to avoid add any more cables.

I also be added some Dried Banana Leaves & Catappa Leaves.

I think that about covers it, do any of you think i have missed anything or can suggest alternatives.

As always, thanks for taking the time to view, please don’t hesitate to offer you opinion and advise.


----------



## steveno (2 Nov 2013)

Hello all,

Further to my previous update, I have now hooked up humidifier to my tank, and it doing exactly what I wanted creating a very fine mist within tank. 



Unfortunately I overlooked one small point mini humidifier needs to be manual turned on when power shuts off... Dow!

However I think I’ll keep switch on over the weekend (turn off at night) and monitor how it gets on, there is a low setting and have read in the instruction manual a typical bottle of water can last over 12 hours. Device will auto shut off when water is available.

I may need to siphon excess water out of tank as required...


----------



## steveno (2 Nov 2013)

Here a photo humidifier hooked up.





Yes i need to water the plant!


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Update time...

Finished DSM phase as moss has finally attached, also was getting bored of looking at a misted tank, so flooded tank this morning and added some Salvinia natans. i have also added some mini Java Fern but I am get some more mini Java Fern plantlets next week so will be adding them as well. Pretty happy with way thing are turning out. 



 



Second picture showing moss on wood, hopefully will will get a good coverage, thou expecting a long wait .

The Hydrocotyle Tripartita SP survived the DSM phase and is also filling out, hoping this will get a bit of height.

I have also added a Aquael 25W Neoheater, it quite small about the same height as Dennel filter but very thin (9mm).

Tank will now cycle until all ammonia is removed.

Got myself a TDS meter, water straight from tap is soft and has low TDS level of around 55, so not planning on using RO water, but will monitor levels.

I think that's about it for now, thxs for taking time to look...



Salvinia natans


----------



## martinmjr62 (16 Nov 2013)

Nicely put together little set up

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Lee Sweeting (16 Nov 2013)

Loverly little tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolyMo (16 Nov 2013)

That looks amazing. Really top work mate. Love it.


----------



## John S (16 Nov 2013)

Looks great and will be even better once the moss gets going.


----------



## RolyMo (16 Nov 2013)

How do you propose to get the conductivity up?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

Excellent start Steven. Looking great. 
Where did you obtain the Humidifier from?


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Thxs for the positive comments all  , i had a lot of help from people on this forum getting to this point, thou quite a long way to go still.



RolyMo said:


> How do you propose to get the conductivity up?


Hello Rolymo, i will be using combination of both Azoo Max Bio Balls & Mosura Mineral Plus, also got some dried Banana and Muberry leaves, was going to get some catapa leave but i read they can lower PH, and given i am also using ADA soil and fortunate to already have soft water straight from tap didn't think i t was a good idea.

But right now i want to ammonia level down first before getting water parameter right, so plenty of water changes.



Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Where did you obtain the Humidifier from?


Hello Nathaniel, humidifier was purchase very cheaply off ebay, it worked quite well, the only compliant i have was that i manually turn device on, had planned to put on timer but didn't quite work out as planned.


----------



## Otto72 (16 Nov 2013)

Great little tank, be interested to see the end result, keep up the good work


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Hello Chap,

I've just tested the water parameter and to my surprise my ammonia level are zero (i tested twice to be sure), i am using API tester kit, I will check again tomorrow.

Given as my ammonia level are 0 i guess i should try and get my TDS up, and try to maintain it, but need some advise regarding Mosure Mineral Plus Ultra. Not sure how i go about dosing

Reading instruction on back it suggest for PH between 6.3 to 6.8 (which my tank is) adding 1ml per 10litres, should i add this directly to tank or should i treating as existing tank and mix into three portion and add over a couple of day as suggest on back?

Also as i not using RO water, not sure how much to add, my current tds level is 45 (tap water), how much dose this produce increase TDS?

Could anyone who has used this produce please offer some advise

Thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

Just add mosura To tank. Just keep checking TDS reading till it hits the number you want it steven. 

Just make sure you stir it into the water when you measure and give the TDS pen a few seconds to give you an accurate reading.

Shrimples.


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Just add mosura To tank. Just keep checking TDS reading till it hits the number you want it steven.
> 
> Just make sure you stir it into the water when you measure and give the TDS pen a few seconds to give you an accurate reading.
> 
> Shrimples.


Thxs again Nathaniel...

I'm getting there slowly but surely


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

steveno said:


> Thxs again Nathaniel...
> 
> I'm getting there slowly but surely



No worries at all pal.
We all start somewhere!


----------



## steveno (17 Nov 2013)

Hello All,

I wondering if anyone could offer some advise to improve my water parameters for CRS...

My current tank water parameter are:

PH: 6.8 (Not using RO as water straight from tap is very soft with low TDS levels)
TDS: 165 (Using Mineral Plue Ultra to get up to the level)

Unfortunately having done a GH test my levels are around 1, (despite using Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra which should increase GH level as well as TDS level).

I recall reading that Lindy was experiencing issues as her GH levels was very low despite her TDS being within correct parameters. So she used GH booster to get her level to 5, the recommended GH level  to keep CRS.

However wouldn't increasing my  GH level using GH booster also affect PH level, as advise my PH is current around the correct level to keep CRS.

Any advise would be very much appreciated


----------



## steveno (18 Nov 2013)

Ok found Bee-Shrimp Mineral GH+, which supposedly increase GH without effecting PH, so have some from Freshwater Shrimp, so i think that is resolve. 

Unfortunately while looking at tank i notice that wood had thin layer white slime,  i didnt notice this happen when i first flooded tank it seem it only happen recently, could be perhaps because i added bacteria (Mosura BT-9) as i'm currently cycling tank.
As moss is attached to wood can't take out boil as recommended by a few peps on this forum, I've read conflicting threads some say that it harmless and should clear after a while, and that fish shrimp will eat it. I also read it can be harmful.
I planning on putting CRS in tank, be will hold until it clears or somebody suggest a solution.

Should i also stop adding bacteria?

Cheers

Any advise would be very much appreciated


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Nov 2013)

I've never had this on wood for a bee tank but had no trouble adding fish with fungus still on wood and amino shrimp too they seem to love eating it  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (18 Nov 2013)

Thanks for suggestion Aliclarke,

I have a few Amano in my larger tank perhaps i will transfer a couple in to tank during the cycle period, thou i'' need to remove before adding CRS...

Thanks again


----------



## RolyMo (19 Nov 2013)

Hi Steveno
I had the same problem. It did not seem to effect the Amano. 

If you have kids, try using the syringe that comes with a bottle of Neurofen or Calpol to suck off the slime.


----------



## steveno (19 Nov 2013)

Good morning rolymo,



RolyMo said:


> Hi Steveno
> I had the same problem. It did not seem to effect the Amano.
> 
> If you have kids, try using the syringe that comes with a bottle of Neurofen or Calpol to suck off the slime.



LOL, my son is 5 now so don't need to syringe to medicate him, he would drink the stuff out of the bottle if he could as he loves the taste. But good suggestion, I'll pick up some from boots today. I recall reading in your journal that you boiled the wood to resolve, currently only a very thin layer but give the syringe idea a go.

I recall also that you Keith CRS and amano together was that ok?

Thanks again

Thanks


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Nov 2013)

I found my crs had very little offspring when they where kept with amano shrimp.... I wouldn't be surprised if they where actually eating them......greedy little things!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RolyMo (19 Nov 2013)

I removed the Amano before introducing the CRS. But this was for aesthetics.


----------



## steveno (19 Nov 2013)

Thxs for info... Chaps



aliclarke86 said:


> I found my crs had very little offspring when they where kept with amano shrimp.... I wouldn't be surprised if they where actually eating them......greedy little things!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





RolyMo said:


> I removed the Amano before introducing the CRS. But this was for aesthetics.



Given the above, was wondering if ottos would be a better alternative, have read they are the only safe fish to share tank with shrimp, would certainly be much easier to catch as cant remove wood as attached to weight under substrate.	 

Anyone have Ottos and CRS in the same tank?


----------



## Lindy (19 Nov 2013)

It wasn't gh I had a problem with, it was low tds! mosura mineral plus ultra gave me gh5 with tds of 110


----------



## Lindy (19 Nov 2013)

Crs will eat some of the white stuff. As is gets older it can be syphoned off the wood or scraped. I had it in my cube and didn't cause any probs, some fell off and got removed and crs did the rest.


----------



## steveno (19 Nov 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> It wasn't gh I had a problem with, it was low tds! mosura mineral plus ultra gave me gh5 with tds of 110



Apologies Lindy I stand corrected...actually you did mention this when we chatted... Must have spilled my mind. Not sure why my batch of mineral plus ultra isn't affecting GH, but as suggested perhaps test kit giving wrong reading, getting new kit so will see. 



ldcgroomer said:


> Crs will eat some of the white stuff. As is gets older it can be syphoned off the wood or scraped. I had it in my cube and didn't cause any probs, some fell off and got removed and crs did the rest.



Thats a relief... I'll prefer not to add any other livestock if I didn't need to.

Thanks again Lindy


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Jan 2014)

any update on this tank?


----------



## steveno (23 Jan 2014)

Hello legytt

My apologies for lack of updates... The tank is doing well, I added 10 PRL's courtesy of George late last November, and was concerned that given my lack of experience and given cold weather that they wouldn't have survived long, but to my surprise I managed to keep everything stable and only had one fatality. 

Came home after work a week after adding in to my tank to found one little fellow up turned, not sure the reason thou, at the time I panic and assumed I that was the start of things to come but to my relief it was just the one. I checked water parameters, changed as much water as I dared and up to date  (touch wood) not hand any further fatalities.

My weekly maintenance involve cleaning tank using an air tube connected to a small plastic tube, these little fellows are messy, my clado carpet seem it collect crap! I change about 5litres of water using the same process that you documented in your journal (Thank you).

The colour on the remaining PRL's are simply great (Thxs George!), I even noticed one or two bellied recently but yet to see any shrimplets, fingers crossed. Any advice you could offer in improving their chances of survival would be greatfully received.

Unfortunately no photos at this time as not sure where the misses has left her camera, I will endeavour to upload a few update photos this weekend.  

Hope your tank/s are doing well....


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jan 2014)

Clado is terrible for collecting crap!! Best advice I have had for shrimp tanks is "water quality is key" 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (23 Jan 2014)

Steveno I just wanted to say that the guy who bred my very first crystals used mosura ultra mineral plus and to get the desired gh5 his tds was usually around 250. He breeds up to the highest grades.


----------



## steveno (23 Jan 2014)

Hello Lindy,

I currently using combination of mosura ultra mineral plus to get GH to level 5 followed by mosura TDS Up to get my TDS level up similar to how you describe in you journal, thou i maintain my TDS level at around 200, perhaps i should slowly increase to 250? i am also adding Mosura BT-9 to maintain my bacteria levels after water changes. Food is pretty much all natural, i not added shrimp pellets just a few banana leaves, Mulberry leaves and a few elder cones, do you think i should be add some shrimp food, i got an unopened packet of Biomax?

As suggest i notice a few bellied shrimps recently but no shrimplets as yet, anything i do to improve their changes of survival?

Aliclarke

Your certainly not wrong about 'Clado' collecting crap it really doesn't long to get covered, it also bloody difficult clean. perhaps I'll replace at some point but actually still like the appearance despite the maintenance difficulties. Also doesn't help being very short on funds.... 

Right i managed to track down the camera and just taken a couple of quick pics, apologies not the best at taking photos.




 



The moss is filling out nicely, but given low tech is pretty slow going.

My shrimp are abit camera shy!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jan 2014)

my tank doing good thank.
shrimps a berried so just waiting 
your look so green and good colour shrimps. good job


----------



## steveno (23 Jan 2014)

Thanks Legytt... I'm expecting too, so finger crossed for us both...


----------



## Lindy (24 Jan 2014)

When a berried females eggs hatch I use a mixture of genchems biozyme and baby biomax mixed up in water in a dish and then use a pipette to scoosh the mixture around the tank as the baby shrimp don't move much in the first few days/week so can simply starve. You only need a small amount as you don't want to spoil your water quality. you could try crushing the biomax into a powder instead of buying the smallest size of biomax.


----------



## steveno (25 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> When a berried females eggs hatch I use a mixture of genchems biozyme and baby biomax mixed up in water in a dish and then use a pipette to scoosh the mixture around the tank as the baby shrimp don't move much in the first few days/week so can simply starve. You only need a small amount as you don't want to spoil your water quality. you could try crushing the biomax into a powder instead of buying the smallest size of biomax.


Cheer Lindy, will give it a try... how long would you say egg's take to hatch i noticed the berried females about a week or two ago...


----------



## Lindy (25 Jan 2014)

4 weeks to hatch I think. I wouldn't deliberately raise your tds higher if your gh is 5 then I'd stick there, as long as the tds in or around 160

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrud (25 Jan 2014)

love the moss its going to grow out and look amazing .


----------



## scrud (25 Jan 2014)

steveno said:


> Your certainly not wrong about 'Clado' collecting crap it really doesn't long to get covered, it also bloody difficult clean


 
I use a turkey baster and an old tooth brush to clean mine. use the tooth brush to sweep it and the baster like a hoover!


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

Thxs Scrud



scrud said:


> I use a turkey baster and an old tooth brush to clean mine. use the tooth brush to sweep it and the baster like a hoover!


 
Whats turkey blaster?


----------



## scrud (26 Jan 2014)

like this

 clear tube baster pump pipe poultry turkey chicken meat bbq food syringe | eBay


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

clear tube baster pump pipe poultry turkey chicken meat bbq food syringe | eBay[/quote]

It like a giant pipette  might give one ago...


----------



## kirk (26 Jan 2014)

Nice tank,  like your ideas.


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

Hello All,

Further to my recent posts, today i notice the first shrimplets... 

Here a few quick shots i took today, as they so small quite difficult to get a good photo.




 



So far i have only counted two, but could be more hidden away. As soon as i notice them i used the feeding method that Lindy (Ldcgroomer), crushing the shrimp food into a powder mixing in the tank water and using a pipette to swoosh the mixture around the tank to hopefully ensure they starve.

Finger crossed they survive!

One question thou, today is my typical maintenance day for my shrimp, should i leave a couple of days before cleaning out tank? I'm a little afraid they I'll accidentally suck them up as i clean the tank! Any advise regarding tank maintenance when you have shrimplet would be gratefully received. 

Cheers


----------



## Michael W (26 Jan 2014)

Well done!

I use a Turkey Baster for water changes in my shrimp tanks and I'll check the bucket for any shrimps that are sucked up every time I place water in there. I tend to not feed my shrimplets purposefully. I will add leaf litter and alder cones in the tank a soon as I see berried shrimps on top of the ones that are already in the tank. This will allow of leaves time to start degrading and for micro-organisms to grow on for them to feed on. I often worry about over feeding when I attempt to feed the babies along with the adults. The tank itself should already have a decent amount of food for the shrimplets.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

Hi Steveo, Congrats


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

Michael W said:


> Well done!
> 
> I use a Turkey Baster for water changes in my shrimp tanks and I'll check the bucket for any shrimps that are sucked up every time I place water in there. I tend to not feed my shrimplets purposefully. I will add leaf litter and alder cones in the tank a soon as I see berried shrimps on top of the ones that are already in the tank. This will allow of leaves time to start degrading and for micro-organisms to grow on for them to feed on. I often worry about over feeding when I attempt to feed the babies along with the adults. The tank itself should already have a decent amount of food for the shrimplets.


Thxs Micheal, I pretty new to shrimps, i didn't think i would get shrimplet so soon, (1.5 months since adding to tank) so forgive if I'm been a little over very excited in my feeding...lol  Need to get me' self a turket baster...


----------



## Lindy (26 Jan 2014)

Congrats on the shrimplets! You could just syphon out some water and put a shrimp net over the tube opening. Basil was the one who recommended feeding shrimplets and I've always had a good survival rate. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (26 Jan 2014)

That is fine with your feeding, try to find something that works well for you, that is the most important. And go get that turkey baster! It is one of the most useful tool for a planted tank, it can help you clean spots which a siphon might not reach and collect fish eggs, catch fry, you name it! May I also suggest the toothbrush too


----------



## kirk (26 Jan 2014)

Congrats on the New arrivals.


----------



## Jason King (26 Jan 2014)

Great news for you steve congrats on your new shrimplets 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2014)

Good news Steve, i wouldn't over think it too much, as long as you have powdered food ( just sprinkle in the tank) and some old leaves in the tank you should get good survival. The parents are apparently pretty smart and drop eggs where food and cover is available. 
Do maintenance as normal, small Water change and lightly wipe glass, that's all. IMO the less you do heavy maintenance that we are used to with planted tanks  the better. If you see two you can be sure there are another 20 or so hiding 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Jan 2014)

Hey you got baby shrimp


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Feb 2014)

Hey how the shrimps doing?


----------

